# Multi AVRs



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

I have been thinking to upgrade my AVR (RXV-2500) to something that would allow me enjoy the new sound formats (Maybe a Onkyo or so).

I would like the older receiver to power the mains while the new receiver the remaining speakers.

If I connect the input of the new receiver with HDMI, will it output through its pre-outs so that I could connect it to the old one?

Is this the correct procedure to hook up the receivers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that would work. you would just connect the main pre outs on the new receiver to one of the inputs on the older receiver and set up the volume to the correct level and away you go.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Is there no limitation on Blu-ray or DTS MA... ?? I don't know why I thought there might be a problem


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

no, once the new receiver processes the DTS MA/TruHD it will pass the analog signal just fin out the main pre outs without a problem. I have an external amp running this way and have no issues.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, that would work. you would just connect the main pre outs on the new receiver to one of the inputs on the older receiver and set up the volume to the correct level and away you go.


This is correct ...but I recall reading somewhere that you can't use the phono input, Is that Right???


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct, you wouldn't be able to use a phono input.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

